# Weekly Competition 2017-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' R' U
*2. *F U2 R' F R' F' R2 F2 R' U'
*3. *U R U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
*4. *U F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U
*5. *F2 U2 R U' R U2 R F U2

*3x3x3
1. *L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 F U F' U' B' D B
*2. *R F R U R' L U F2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F U2
*3. *F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 L' B L R U L U B' U R'
*4. *B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U2 L B' F R U F D L2 B2 U
*5. *D U L2 D B2 U F2 R2 U L2 U' F' U' R' U B L' B D2 F2 U'

*4x4x4
1. *D2 Rw' F' R2 B2 Fw' D Fw Uw' Fw D' B2 Fw F2 U2 B' D' U2 Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 B2 F2 L F' L2 B Uw R' B2 L Rw R U' F R2 U' Fw Uw'
*2. *U' R' B2 Fw2 R2 D Uw' U' B' Uw' B Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw L2 R F2 Rw2 Uw2 B F' U' B2 D U2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 L Rw F' Uw2 B Fw D Uw' F2 D2
*3. *L F' U L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D R' B Fw' L F D' Rw' D2 L Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw2 Fw F D2 Fw2 D' U F' Uw B2 Fw2 F2 L B L2 Rw2 Uw B2 Fw'
*4. *D2 Uw' B2 D2 Uw' B2 Rw B' F L' Rw2 R' B F Uw2 L D' U2 R Fw2 F Rw F2 D2 U2 Fw' R2 F2 L Rw2 Fw2 R' F' D2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 Fw2
*5. *L2 Uw2 U2 Fw U2 F2 Uw' U2 L' D B2 D2 U F Rw' D' Uw B2 F' L' R' D Fw' Rw2 D2 F2 L' Rw' R Fw2 Uw2 U B Fw' F2 U2 Rw2 B L2 R

*5x5x5
1. *U L2 Lw R' Uw' U' Rw' F Uw2 Lw' Dw F2 U Lw R F' R2 Fw2 D' Uw' F2 Dw2 R B2 Bw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 F2 U L' Lw2 R' D' Rw' R Fw' F' U2 B' Dw2 Bw L' B' Rw2 Fw Rw' F' D2 U' Rw Dw2 U Bw F' L Rw R2 Dw2 Lw
*2. *Rw U2 L Fw F2 L D U' B D L' R Dw2 L' Lw R2 U' L Fw2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw2 D Dw2 Rw Dw U2 Fw' Lw' Uw U' B Bw L' Uw Lw' Dw' R2 Dw L2 B' Bw' U2 Fw' D2 F2 Uw Lw2 R2 F Lw2 Rw2 Bw F Dw L B F' Lw
*3. *Bw' R2 Bw' Uw' Rw2 R2 B' Rw Fw' Uw U B Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Dw U2 L' Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw Uw Fw2 R2 F' L Lw2 D2 B' Fw2 L2 Lw' R Fw' Uw Rw R2 B R' D Rw' Dw2 B' Uw' U B D' R2 Bw' F' Dw F2 Lw2 Rw'
*4. *Dw Uw' L' Bw' Uw' B Fw' F Rw' R' B' Bw Fw2 R' D R' B' D Dw' Lw F' Uw F2 U' Lw Dw' Bw Lw' F' Lw' Bw Uw' L' Fw2 F' L R D Dw2 U Fw Dw Uw2 Rw' D2 B' U2 L' B D2 B Bw2 F R F2 L2 Rw' Bw' Dw U
*5. *B U' Fw' D2 Rw U2 L' Lw2 F2 Rw D B Bw2 F2 R Dw U' Fw2 U2 Rw' U Fw2 U2 Lw2 R2 B L Rw2 F Dw Lw2 Fw2 Lw' U2 Bw Fw' Rw2 D' Rw' D L' R' Fw' Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 Dw' F' Dw' Uw' B' Fw F' L2 U' Bw2 Fw

*6x6x6
1. *L2 2D2 2U2 3R2 2B' L' U2 L' 3R 2R 3U 2F 2D2 U 3F 3U2 B 3F' 2L2 3U 2U' 2L' 2U L 2L2 3R2 D' 2D2 2U2 3R R' U 3F 2R B L 2R2 R2 2D' 2U2 U 2B2 3F' 2F2 2L2 3U' 3R R2 2D 3U' B L2 B' 3F' 2F' 2R2 2D2 3R' D2 U F U2 2L F2 2U' 2F 3R R2 D2 2D
*2. *2F2 2D2 2F' 2D2 B2 3F L D2 2B' 3R' 3F2 3U2 2R' R' 2B2 L 2D2 L2 2L2 3R 2R' B F 2D 2U' 3F2 2F' F2 2L2 3R B2 2D 3U' U 3R2 B' 2R 3F2 2L2 2R 3F' 2U' 2L' 2D B2 2U2 U2 B' 3R2 2D' B' 2B D2 L' 3R 3F 2F' 3R 2R' U B 3F 2F' R' 2U2 2B2 R' B 3U2 2B
*3. *D U 2B' 2F F' R 2B2 D' B 3F F' D2 R' B F' 3U' L 2B' 2F2 2L 3R 3U 2R 3F' L2 3R2 3U 2R' 3U2 L2 2U B2 L' U2 L 2L2 3R' 2R R2 3F2 2L2 2D' F 2D2 3R2 2R2 D' 3U' 2L2 2R2 R2 2D 3F 2L' 3R2 2D' 2L 2F' D F2 R2 2U' 2F2 D' 2U L2 3U' B2 2B' 3F2
*4. *2R' R' 2U' L2 2L B' 2R2 R 2F' 2R 2F 2D' L' R 2F2 L2 2R 2F2 2R 2B U' F 3U2 2U' 2L B' 3F 2L' 3R' D 3U2 B' 3F' F' 2R 2D U 3R2 R 2F2 F2 2U' 2R 2F' 3U' U R2 D 2R U2 L' D 3U R B' 2L2 3R' 2D' 2R2 F 3U 2U' 2R2 R F' U2 B 2R 3F' 2D
*5. *2U U F 2U' 3R' R' 3F' 2L' 2D 2B2 2R2 2B2 2R B2 2B 3F F' U2 2F2 2L R' 3U' B2 2B 2F' 3U2 L' 2R 2B' 2L' D 2B' 3F2 L2 3R2 2F' 3R 2F 3R B2 2D' 2B' R 2F' 2U2 B 2D L' 2D' 2L' 3U' 2U2 3R F' 2R2 2F L' D' 3U 2L' 2R' 3F2 2U R' 3U2 3R 2R' 2D' B' 2F'

*7x7x7
1. *2D 3U U2 F2 U' R2 D' 3U2 L B 2B' 2F2 2D B2 D' 2R F2 2U2 3B' 2U 3L F 2R' R 2D2 3R2 3D 2R' 3D2 B' U' 2R D' 2B' 2D 2F2 F2 3L 2B' 3F' 2R R' 3F2 2L 2U2 2B2 3L2 B 3L' 2B 3B' 2F 2D2 B2 3D' 3U F2 3U 2F U2 3L 3R R 3B' D' 2U2 3L' 3R2 2D 2B R F 2D' 3U R' 2D2 2L R D 2R 3F F 2D' L2 B 2U2 3B2 3U B2 3F 3L 3F' 3U 3L 2R U' B2 2R2 3F2 F
*2. *3R2 2R2 B F 2D2 R2 3U' R' 3U 2U2 2L' 3R 2D2 F' 2D2 B2 3F2 2F2 R' U' 3R 3D 2F 2D2 3F2 2F2 L' 3D' U' 3B' 2R' D R' 3F2 2F L2 2R' 3B D2 R2 2B2 3F' L U' 2F2 2U' R2 2B 3B' 2L' 3L' 3F U2 R 3B' F' 2D2 2U 2R2 2B' 2F2 3R' U 3F 3R 2F2 F2 3D 3F' 2F2 D' 3R 2D' 3B' 3D' 2B2 2L U2 F 3D2 3L' R2 B2 2R2 R' 3F2 3D' 3F' 3R2 3F R B' 3F' D2 2L' D2 2D U' 3L' 3D2
*3. *2L 3L 2D' 3R' D2 3D2 3U' 3F 3D' 3F2 3L2 2D 2L2 U' B2 3L2 3U' L2 3L2 2R' 3D' 2L' 3B2 2R 2D2 2U' 3F 2F' F D' 2D2 3U2 2U R 3D B' F2 3R' 2F 3D 2F' 2U2 U B 2D' 3U F2 2R 2D2 2U2 3L' D' 3D' U 2B' 3L' D' 3F' 3U' 2R2 3U2 3B' 3D2 U F' R' 2D 3F F2 3U 2U2 B D' 2U 3B2 2F2 2D2 3L 2D' 3D 2U 3F' 2R 2B2 2F2 2R' 2F' D' 2L 3L' 2D' 3L F' R' 2F' 3R2 2R2 3D' 3U' 3F2
*4. *3D 3F' U' L' 2L2 3R 2B2 F2 L' 2R 3U2 3F' 2L2 D' 3D2 U2 F' L2 U' F' 3L' 3R2 D 3U U2 3L' F' 2U 3L' D L2 R2 2F 2R' 2D' F 3D2 L' U 2B 2U 2L 3L' 3B2 D 2B 3D2 F2 2D2 3F2 3U' B' 3L F' 3D2 2U' 3L' 3B' D' 3D F' 3D2 2B 3F' 2F2 3D2 3B2 2R 3U' R' U2 3L' 3B L D 2B F 2R' B' 2F' 2U2 F 3D2 2F' F2 U 3L' 2R' D R' 2D U' F2 3U2 3R B2 3D2 R2 D' 3B'
*5. *2U 2B' D2 2U2 B 2D 3U 3F2 3L2 2R R 2D B' 3F' 2F2 3U B' 3B D 3D 2U2 3L' 2D2 3B' 2U2 2R2 2D 2F 3D 3F2 3R' 3B' D 3D 2U L' D2 F 3L2 2U' B' 3F' L2 3L2 3R R 3F2 2U2 2B2 2F' L2 2F2 D2 F 2L D 2D2 3D2 B' 3D U 2R' F 3R R' B' 2D 3B D F' 3R' 3F' D' 3D' U 2F 2R 2U2 U2 F 2L2 D' B' 2F' 3L' 3F2 2R F' 2R' 2U F 2D' 3B 3F2 F' 2U 2F 2L2 2F2 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R F' R' U F' R U R2
*2. *F2 U2 R' U' R' F' U2 F' R U'
*3. *F R2 F2 U R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' L2 F B' D2 F' U2 D2 F' U R2 F' B2 D2 L F2 U2 F R' U2 R' Fw Uw2
*2. *U' F D' R D' B' R2 F' R L U' F' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 L U' Rw' Uw2
*3. *F2 D' U F' R2 B2 F' L2 D2 U' B' R2 D B' R2 F B2 D' U2 B Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R Fw Uw2 U2 L' R2 D2 F' Rw B2 U' B' L2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 Rw' B2 Fw' U F2 R Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 U2 Fw' F' D2 U' L2 R B Fw2 Rw' R2 F2
*2. *B R2 F Uw B L' R' U R' B' Fw' F' D' B D Fw2 D' R Fw' Rw R B Fw2 Rw R' Fw' L' Rw' B2 F D U F2 U L Uw L2 U F2 L'
*3. *Fw' L Rw' Fw2 U2 Rw2 R' D' U L R Fw R D Uw2 U R' U' Fw2 F' D R Uw Fw' L' D' Uw' B Uw' Fw R2 D Rw' U2 F2 U2 Fw L2 R' Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw B Fw' L' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Rw D2 Uw Fw Dw2 F Rw' Dw' B2 D' Rw' Dw2 Uw Fw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U L' F' R2 B R' B D2 Lw Dw2 Fw' U' Lw' R B Rw R2 B R Bw' U' B Fw2 Rw D' Dw2 Rw2 D' B' Fw' F L' F D Dw2 R
*2. *B L Rw2 D2 Dw2 R Fw' L B2 Rw' B2 F' D F Dw' U' Fw2 R2 D F Dw' Uw2 L2 Dw2 U' B Rw2 R Uw' Rw Fw' Lw D' U Bw' Rw U F' D2 Uw' U2 L' D2 F L Lw' Rw2 D B2 F' D' Fw U2 B2 R' F Dw' Bw2 Dw2 U
*3. *U Fw' L' B L2 D L' Rw' R2 Bw' Fw Lw' Dw Bw L B' Bw Fw2 R Fw L Lw2 Rw' B' D' Dw' U' R U R' D F2 Rw' R Bw' L' Rw B2 Lw2 Dw Uw' U Rw' Fw' F' D Rw' R D' Dw' U' Fw' R2 Fw Lw2 F' Uw2 Fw L Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2R' D 2D 2B' 2R' B 2D 3F' 2D2 3R' 3F' 3R 3U' 2U' L2 R' 3F' 2U' 2F' R 2B D2 U' R 2F2 D2 U' 2B F 3U2 2R' 2U 3R 2D 2U U' L' 2D' 3F' 2F2 L' 2R2 2U' L' U B2 R' U' 2B' 2F' R2 D 2D 2L R2 2B' 3R' B' 2R2 F' 2U' L 3F 2F' 3R2 2R 2B 2D 2B2 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B 3L2 D 3F2 L2 2R D' 2F' L 2U' 3F' 3R 2D' U 2R' 3U' 2B2 F 3R' 3F' 2R' B U' L 2F' U2 3R' B2 3B2 L' 2R' 3F U2 L 3R' 2R' D2 3L 2R R 2U' 3R D 2D 2U' 2R 2B 2R2 D2 3D2 2U U2 L' 3R' R 2D2 B R' 3F F' 3D 3F2 L' 3B 3R' 2B 3L 3F L2 3L2 2R 3F' 2L' 3U L2 2B2 2R' 3F2 F D2 3D' L' 3U 2B2 L B2 2L' D2 2R2 3D2 2F' 3U B' 3B2 3U' 2U2 3B' 2D' 2F 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B U' F2 D B' L2 F2 D' F' R2 L2 B L D2 F B U B2 D U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*2. *R L F' B' R2 D L R2 D2 F2 B' R' U' L2 D F R F' B R2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *L' U' R F2 R B' U2 L2 U2 D' F' B2 R2 L' D' U F U R' Fw' Uw2
*4. *F' B2 D' F' R2 F2 R U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' R F2 D' F' Rw' Uw2
*5. *F2 L' R' B2 U B' F' L2 F2 B' R' B D2 R L F2 D' U' F U' Rw' Uw'
*6. *F' D' U' B2 R L F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R' B2 L' B' D F2 D' R' F' U'
*7. *D F' D' U' B' R2 F2 R' U' F R' L U2 L2 F U B L2 B Rw Uw'
*8. *L2 R B2 D2 F R2 U' R' B2 L' R' D' R' B F' U2 R' U2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *D2 L D' L' F D' U' F' R D B2 R2 D' B2 D' U R2 L2 U Fw Uw2
*10. *B2 D' R2 D R L F U2 F U' B2 F' U R U' L D2 L' R F U
*11. *F2 L' F' U2 R' F' L F' R B' R U R2 B U F' U2 B2 U2 B2 L Fw Uw
*12. *R' L2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 B' D2 B2 R L F D' F' D2 U F2 U D2 Fw Uw'
*13. *L U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B L' U L' B' L B2 U2 F' B' L B' L' Fw Uw
*14. *F B' U' R' L U2 F2 B2 U R U2 F B2 U2 F' R F2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*15. *D R' F U' L' F D' L2 U' F D2 F2 R2 L U2 B2 L R2 D Rw2 Uw'
*16. *B' D2 L2 B L' D' F2 R B2 R2 B' D F' U2 R U2 B' D B' Uw2
*17. *F2 R F' L D2 F B2 R D' F D' U L' B2 U' F2 D' L' B Rw2 Uw
*18. *L' D L U' B F' U' L2 F' B L D2 R' F' B' R' F' R2 B2 D Fw' Uw'
*19. *U2 D2 F' U2 D2 B' R' L2 B' R U' B2 U D' R2 B2 U2 R' F' U2 B2 Rw Uw
*20. *R2 B2 R2 B' F2 R' L' D' R' D F B2 D L U2 F B' U R D2 Rw Uw'
*21. *U' L B U B2 U' R L F' D2 R F R B2 D' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' Fw Uw2
*22. *F2 B2 D L F2 R B' R2 U' F' L' F R2 D2 L' R' F2 L2 F2 B Rw2 Uw'
*23. *B' L D L2 B2 F2 U L B2 F' R2 D R' B' R2 L' D2 F' D2 L R
*24. *F2 R' L2 F B2 D2 U R F2 D2 L2 U B2 R B2 U B L' B2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *F2 L' B' U2 B R U2 L B' R U B F D B R L B U' D2 Fw Uw'
*26. *L' F R2 F B' R2 B F2 U' R2 B F R B' R2 L' F' D R Fw Uw'
*27. *B2 D' F2 R F R D2 B F2 R B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L B' L2 Fw Uw
*28. *U R' L' D U' R U' B U L' B R D2 U' L2 B R B U2 D R2 Fw Uw'
*29. *B' D2 U B' U' F' L D L U R2 F D' L' F D' L2 R F Rw2
*30. *B' F2 R F U' D' F2 R B' D' R' U2 F2 B' L2 R2 B' F' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*31. *B2 R' L' D U2 L2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 F' R2 D F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U Rw Uw2
*32. *D' F L' U R' L' D R B F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 B F2 U2 Rw Uw'
*33. *R' D L F2 L2 R B' R' U2 F' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 Fw Uw
*34. *L2 U D' B2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D B' R F' U L' U R B' R2 F' Rw Uw'
*35. *R2 D' R' B' R2 U D2 L D' L' R' U' F2 L U2 D R U' F D2 L Fw' Uw
*36. *U' B D U' R' U F2 L U' F' R B' D' B' D L' D' R2 L' F Rw' Uw'
*37. *U' D B D L2 U B' U2 R D' B2 L2 U2 L' U' B D F2 B' Rw Uw
*38. *B2 F' D U' R U2 D R D2 F2 R2 F' U' B2 R2 L F2 R' D2 Rw' Uw'
*39. *F2 R2 F' U2 D B2 R L B R2 U D B' U2 F L2 U D' F R U2 Rw' Uw2
*40. *B L' F2 R' B2 F' D2 F2 L B F2 L' F' L' F' U L2 F B D2 R' Fw' Uw
*41. *F' D F2 U L2 B2 D U' F' L2 D' U2 L2 B' U R F2 U R' B L Fw' Uw'
*42. *U2 D' R L' D L' U2 B' F D' F' U B2 L F' D' R B2 F L' Fw Uw2
*43. *L F D L F' L2 R U2 F R U L D2 F U' D' L2 U2 F' L2 Fw Uw2
*44. *F D' F R2 B' L' B R D B2 F2 D' R F' B' D U2 R' L' F2 B2 Rw Uw2
*45. *U' D' B2 R2 D' R' U' L' B2 L R2 F' R2 L B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*46. *U L F' R F' L2 U2 R U2 D2 F R' L' D2 R2 F2 B L2 F D' B2 Rw2 Uw
*47. *B2 R' D2 U' R B2 U2 L2 B' R B' L F' L' D2 R L2 F' D Rw Uw'
*48. *F2 U' F2 B D' L' D2 B' U2 R L2 U2 D F' R2 D2 L' D' F' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *D' L' D' B' R' B' D B2 L D' U' F2 D' L' D R D' R2 B Rw Uw'
*50. *F2 L' F2 D L2 R' D R B2 L2 B' U2 D B2 L R2 U' L2 F' U2 Rw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L' U B2 F' U L2 D2 B2 U L
*2. *U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B L2 R U B' R2 F2 R' D2 U
*3. *U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U' R2 F' D L' B U2 B' R
*4. *U B2 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' F' U F R' B R D B2 L F
*5. *U2 R2 D' B2 L' D R' B D2 F U2 R' U2 R U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R D B D F' L2 F' U F' L U2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2
*2. *F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 R D2 L R' F' U' F2 R' F' U' F L' D2 F
*3. *D2 L2 F' U2 L B R' B2 D L' D' B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U
*4. *R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U L F D L2 R D' R'
*5. *D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D U2 B2 F' L U F' D' B F L' R U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' F R' F' U' L' D' B' R2 F' L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2
*2. *U' L2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' B' D2 F D2 R' F2 L D'
*3. *U R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 R F' L2 D' F2 U' R2 F' D' R'
*4. *L F' R' B2 U F' B' D2 L U' R F2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 U2
*5. *U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D R2 B F L' U' R' U' F2 U F' D' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L' F D R' U' D2 R B R2 D' F B2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 L2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' U2 F' U' F R' F2 U2
*3. *R2 L B' U L2 F2 L' B' D L2 F2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2
*4. *Uw2 R2 U' R2 U' Rw2 B L' R Uw U B2 Fw Rw Uw2 U' B F2 Uw' U2 B L' B D Rw2 R' F D' Fw2 D' U B' Fw2 Rw R F Rw2 F' U' L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 F R F2 U' F2 U F R
*3. *R' D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R2 F2 R B' L2 U' L B2 L U2 L B' F'
*4. *U2 F2 U' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw F' Rw' U Rw' Uw U Rw F R' Fw2 Rw' U' B Fw Uw' R2 U2 Fw' D2 Rw' R' B2 Fw U2 L' Fw' L2 D Uw' R Fw Rw
*5. *L2 D2 Fw F2 U L U' Lw2 Bw' F Dw' R Uw2 Fw' U2 Lw' Uw' Bw' Fw D Uw2 U2 F Dw U2 L2 R' F' Rw2 Bw Fw Lw' R' Fw2 Dw' F Dw F' D' Fw2 Dw Uw2 U B Uw' Fw L2 R Bw Rw2 Dw Fw D' Fw' Dw Rw' B' Bw' Fw' F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F2 U F' R2 F
*3. *L D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 B L2 D' F' L2 U' F R' D' L2
*4. *U2 Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 F2 Rw B' F2 Rw' Uw2 L Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' R2 F2 U B F Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' D' F2 L' U Rw' F2 Uw2 B' Fw2 D2 U2 R U2 B' Uw
*5. *D Dw L2 Rw2 R2 B' F Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' B' Dw' L2 Lw Rw B' Fw D' Bw L' R' Bw' Rw2 D' Bw2 R' Bw U B2 L' Rw' R F' D2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' U' Fw' F' L' R' Dw2 R Dw2 U Lw' U' F' R F2 L2 Bw D L' Lw2
*6. *2F 2L' F2 2D2 B2 3F 2U2 2B 2F 2U' U' B' 2B2 2D' 2B2 D 3U' 2U' U' 3F 3R' D 2R D2 2U' 2R2 2B L' D2 2F2 2D2 L2 2R2 D' R 2U2 2F' 2D2 L 2L 2R D 2B' 3U' 3F D2 2U 3R 2U2 B 2F2 F' L2 D2 R 2U' 3F2 F' L' 3R2 2D2 U2 3F2 2F' 3R2 D2 3U U 2F' 2R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U' F' R U' F2 R U' F U'
*3. *R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 F D2 L' B2 D L' D2 B2 D' U2 F'
*4. *B' D' F' U2 F' D R' D' Fw' R2 D2 Uw Fw2 D Fw F' D2 Fw' L2 Rw' D' B' L' Rw2 R B2 F' L F D Rw2 R2 D2 F' D' Uw2 U' L2 Fw2 U'
*5. *Rw2 Uw' U F Dw' Uw B2 R' F2 Uw2 U Fw' R' B2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw F R D Fw Rw2 Uw2 Bw' F' Dw' Uw Lw' Rw' R D' Uw2 L2 U B Bw F' Uw' U2 Lw' R' F D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' F L' Rw U L Uw2 F U F Dw2 Rw' D' U
*6. *2D 3F' D2 3U2 2R B' 3U L2 2L 2R' B' 3R' R 2F R D' 2B2 U 2F 2U R 2D2 2R2 R' 2U2 U B 2B 2U B' F' 2U2 L' 2D B2 3F' 2D' L2 R2 3F' R' D2 2L2 3R 3F 2F' R' 2F2 F2 D' 3F' 2L B' 2R U2 3F2 F 2R2 D2 B' 2B L 3U 2U2 U' 2B 2D 3R2 2B 2U2
*7. *F' 3R' 2B' 2D 3L 2B 2D2 B2 L 2B2 3U 2B2 D' 2F L 2B 3B2 3F' D' 2L2 3D' 3F 3R U2 3F' F' L' 3L2 3D' 2U 3L2 U' L2 3L B' 3B' D L2 3B L' 3R B 3F U' L 2L2 R D2 3D' 2U' 3B F 3U2 3R2 3D R B2 U 3L2 U 2R' 2F 2L B2 2B 2U' U 3L 3D' 3L 3R' 2D' 2R' 3F2 3U2 2U2 2L2 2B2 2U B2 2F2 2R' 2B2 L2 2L 2R2 D2 3L' 2U' 2R 2B' 3B2 D' 3F' 2F 3D2 L' U L2 2R2

*Clock
1. *UR5- DR2- DL4+ UL0+ U3+ R6+ D0+ L3- ALL3- y2 U1- R1+ D2- L4- ALL0+
*2. *UR2+ DR1+ DL2+ UL6+ U1- R3+ D0+ L5- ALL5- y2 U2- R6+ D1+ L6+ ALL2- UR DR
*3. *UR6+ DR2- DL1- UL5+ U1+ R3+ D6+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R1+ D1+ L1- ALL6+ UR DR
*4. *UR0+ DR0+ DL4- UL4+ U1+ R4+ D1+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R2+ D1- L6+ ALL6+ UR
*5. *UR2- DR1+ DL2+ UL2- U4- R1+ D3- L4- ALL1- y2 U4+ R6+ D3+ L1+ ALL4- UR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L' U B R' L B l r' b u
*2. *B' R L R' U' R' B' U' r b'
*3. *R' L U R B' R' U l r b'
*4. *R' U' B U' B' R B L' l r b'
*5. *L' U' R' B' L U R B' l r b u

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 2)
*2. *(1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, -3)
*4. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -2)
*5. *(4, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (2, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 3)

*Skewb
1. *B L U' R B' L R U' L B' U'
*2. *R L' R U' B U' R U' R' B' U'
*3. *U B R U' R L U R U' B' U'
*4. *U' R U R' L' U B' U' B' U'
*5. *R B U' B U' L' U L U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' R U2 R U' F2 R2 U' R'
*3. *D B2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 L' F2 L D' F2 L2 F U B2
*4. *Rw' B Fw2 F2 D' R D' L Rw' F D2 Fw' F R B2 F2 Rw B D2 B' U' R' Fw' L' D2 Fw2 F' Rw' F' Rw Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw U R Fw F2 L Rw
*5. *B2 Lw D' Dw Lw2 D Dw Uw2 U' Bw Fw' F' D Fw R2 D Uw U' L' Dw' R' D Dw Rw' U R F2 L' F2 Dw' Rw2 F' Uw Bw' L Fw2 Lw2 Uw' U' R D Uw2 Fw L2 Dw' U2 L' B Lw Rw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' L Dw2 L' Uw2 L' B'
*OH. *L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' F D' L D' F' D2 U L2 R2
*Clock. *UR4- DR5+ DL4- UL1+ U4- R2+ D6+ L3- ALL3- y2 U6+ R4+ D5+ L2- ALL3- DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B L B' U R' L U R r b' u'
*Skewb. *U' R U' L' R B' R B' U B U'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Arya Vasa (Oct 10, 2017)

3.28 avg on 2x2
15.02 avg on 3x3
1.10.28 avg on 4x4
2x2 BLD 1:00.23 avg


----------



## kellis7 (Oct 10, 2017)

Is the gift card online? Or in person gift card?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> Is the gift card online? Or in person gift card?


It's a gift you can use for an order with TheCubicle.us.

But we don't look kindly on participants who aren't truthful about their results. Perhaps you would like to correct your results so far this week? Or if those results are real, perhaps you could reveal your true identity? There doesn't appear to be anyone in the WCA database with your name, and world class results like that in almost every event are pretty unlikely for someone who has never been to a competition.

In case you didn't notice, there's no reason to fake your results - the competition is based on a random drawing, not on your rank.


----------



## kellis7 (Oct 10, 2017)

1. The results aren't fake, I've just gotten insanely lucky from being away for a month.

2. I've never been to a competition because I don't have enough time in my day to do so (I cube mostly in my free time, and have been doing so for 3-4 years). Feliks was averaging around 12 seconds when he joined his first competition.

3. I know it isn't chosen by rank, I read through this page thoroughly.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 10, 2017)

*6x6x6*: (6:32.00), 5:02.75, (4:46.93), 5:29.67, 5:07.10 = *5:13.17
5x5x5*: 2:47.05, (3:05.89), (2:25.53), 3:00.92, 2:35.60 = *2:47.86
4x4x4*: 1:32.20, (1:50.46), 1:32.26, 1:24.90, (1:17.17) = *1:29.79
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:24.00*; 8.74, 34.88, 1:40.37
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:14.46*; 15.15, 34.58, 1:38.04, 2:46.68
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:21.88*; 11.44, 36.23, 1:30.79, 3:34.57, 5:28.84 Bad 5x5 pop. pretty good considering.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *19:22.29*; 6.50, 38.98, 1:35.55, 2:52.14, 5:55.67, 8:13.42
*3x3x3*: 38.92, (48.97), (23.73), 30.88, 32.35 = *34.05
3x3x3 FMC: 56 moves*


Spoiler: FMC solution



F R2 D R U' F' 2x2x2
L2 D2 L B D2 L' B' L F2L-2
F' D' F D F' D2 F L D2 L' F2L-1
B' D2 B R D2 R2 B R B' F2L
F D L D' L' F' R D R' D R D2 R2 OLL
D L' D2 R D' R' D2 R L D PLL
*Solution: F R2 D R U' F' L2 D2 L B D2 L' B' L F' D' F D F' D2 F L D2 L' B' D2 B R D2 R2 B R B' F D L D' L' F' R D R' D R D2 R2 D L' D2 R D' R' D2 R L D *


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 10, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> 1. The results aren't fake, I've just gotten insanely lucky from being away for a month.
> 
> 2. I've never been to a competition because I don't have enough time in my day to do so (I cube mostly in my free time, and have been doing so for 3-4 years). Feliks was averaging around 12 seconds when he joined his first competition.
> 
> 3. I know it isn't chosen by rank, I read through this page thoroughly.



Okay well just post a video of some solves then.

inb4 "I don't have a webcam or smartphone"


----------



## applezfall (Oct 10, 2017)

yea I think the 2.28 pyra average is pretty suspicious becouse the scrambles werent so lucky


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> 1. The results aren't fake, I've just gotten insanely lucky from being away for a month.


What about the multiBLD result? Was that just a problem with entering the result? Or are you actually claiming you solved 8 out of 10 in 5.00 seconds?

And yes, if you are really that good, you should show us a video of your solves. I'm sure people would love to see your expert technique.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 10, 2017)

3x3x3: 12.30, 11.45, 12.17, (13.67), (11.06) = 11.97 woah sub12 ayyy really nice scrambles
for ZZ at least
3x3x3: 18.33, 17.84, (15.59), (18.61), 16.68 = 17.62 Why can't I get good results in comp?
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 34


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: L' F D R' U' D2 R B R2 D' F B2 L2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 L2
Solution: B' R' U' D F2 R2 L' U2 B R' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U' R U' R' U2 F U' F U F D' F U' F' D F2 U = 34 Moves

B' R' U' D F2 R2 L' U2 B R' L2 // 2x2x3, 11
U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U' R U' R' U2 // 2x3x3, 11
F U' F U F D' F U' F' D F2 U // ZBLL, 12


Petrish


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 10, 2017)

3x3- 29.725

33.786, 27.783, (27.261), (37.002), 27.606

2x2- 6.996

6.288, 8.563, (5.315), (9.121), 6.137,

Pyra- 12.927

13.537, (14.882), 14.268, 10.976, (9.324)


----------



## kellis7 (Oct 10, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> What about the multiBLD result? Was that just a problem with entering the result? Or are you actually claiming you solved 8 out of 10 in 5.00 seconds?
> 
> And yes, if you are really that good, you should show us a video of your solves. I'm sure people would love to see your expert technique.


That was a problem entering the result... thought I put in 15 minutes...

I don't have a working camera, but I am investing some money into it.


----------



## kellis7 (Oct 10, 2017)

applezfall said:


> yea I think the 2.28 pyra average is pretty suspicious becouse the scrambles werent so lucky


Not for you :/


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 10, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> That was a problem entering the result... thought I put in 15 minutes...
> 
> I don't have a working camera, but I am investing some money into it.



Use a phone, or someone else’s phone. What methods do you use for your events?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 10, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> Not for you :/



I'd like to see your reconstructions.

Honestly though, even if your times are legit, you should be able to see why we'd be suspicious of someone who has never competed and is world class in almost every event.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 10, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> Not for you :/



I literally don't understand why you people do this. It's like once a month. Everyone knows it's fake, no one ever has a camera, and there is a 100% chance that your solves will be DQ'ed by the mods. Do you just assume that everyone on the internet is dumber than you are? Because that's narcissistic. Do you think it's funny? Because that's immature. Or maybe you have nothing better to do? Then that's sad.

/rant


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Oct 11, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> I literally don't understand why you people do this. It's like once a month. Everyone knows it's fake, no one ever has a camera, and there is a 100% chance that your solves will be DQ'ed by the mods. Do you just assume that everyone on the internet is dumber than you are? Because that's narcissistic. Do you think it's funny? Because that's immature. Or maybe you have nothing better to do? Then that's sad.
> 
> /rant


I know right. There is no way he has sub 20 yauduction.


----------



## Arya Vasa (Oct 11, 2017)

My solves were legit and I got a few nice pb's
I just wanted to try this out because there aren't many comps near me (NZ)


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 11, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> Not for you :/


Do the reconstructions then.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2017)

Arya Vasa said:


> My solves were legit and I got a few nice pb's
> I just wanted to try this out because there aren't many comps near me (NZ)


You are welcome and no one at all thinks you are faking results.
It's kellis7 who fakes (we think until proven otherwise).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 11, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Okay well just post a video of some solves then.
> 
> inb4 "I don't have a webcam or smartphone"


Called it


----------



## applezfall (Oct 11, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> 1. The results aren't fake, I've just gotten insanely lucky from being away for a month.
> 
> 2. I've never been to a competition because I don't have enough time in my day to do so (I cube mostly in my free time, and have been doing so for 3-4 years). Feliks was averaging around 12 seconds when he joined his first competition.
> 
> 3. I know it isn't chosen by rank, I read through this page thoroughly.


what methods do you use ?


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Oct 11, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.
> 
> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.
> 
> ...



2x2: 13.66 12.67 10.71 (10.33) (13.74)


Mike Hughey said:


> These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.
> 
> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.
> 
> ...



2x2: 13.66 12.67 10.71 (10.33) (13.74)
3x3: 51.08 41.


Mike Hughey said:


> These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.
> 
> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.
> 
> ...



2x2: 9.40 10.20 (8.84) 9.29 (12.05) AVG: 9.63
3x3: (51.08) 41.50 (32.24) 45.75 38.73 AVG: 41.99


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey hey. Let's give him _some_ credit. His clock times seem very reasonable. Assuming he has a clock and not just entering in random numbers


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 11, 2017)

2x2: (5.54), 3.41, (3.39), 3.78, 4.48 = 3.89

3x3: 12.67, (19.56), 12.64, 11.82, (10.98) = 12.38

4x4: (48.62), 54.29, 51.48, (1:07.89), 54.94 = 53.57

5x5: 1:43.47, 1:39.84, (1:36.42), (1:46.17), 1:45.45 = 1:43.92

6x6: 3:45.34, 3:49.23, 3:29.64, (4:19.78), (3:24.06) = 3:41.40

3x3 OH: (19.50), 20.79, 26.20, 27.09, (34.11) = 24.69

Square 1: (27.41), 42.59, 28.61, (58.05), 29.62 = 33.61


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 11, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> 1. The results aren't fake, I've just gotten insanely lucky from being away for a month.
> 
> 2. I've never been to a competition because I don't have enough time in my day to do so (I cube mostly in my free time, and have been doing so for 3-4 years). Feliks was averaging around 12 seconds when he joined his first competition.
> 
> 3. I know it isn't chosen by rank, I read through this page thoroughly.


Seriously? Yes, Feliks was averaging 12 seconds when he joined his first competition, but he wasn't averaging 9 seconds on 3x3, 48 seconds on 5x5, and even more ridiculous times. There is no point in faking your solves, seriously. Just be legitimate. That's what people respect the most.

Even if they aren't faked, why would you spend money on cubes rather than a working phone, or laptop w/webcam? It just doesn't make sense.

Have these so you can get a broader grasp of what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Arya Vasa (Oct 12, 2017)

chris olson lmao


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 12, 2017)

Where can I see his fake results? Is it deleted?

Edit: My bad it's in the comp website.

P.S seriouly though 8/10 Multiblind in 15 minutes?


----------



## muchacho (Oct 12, 2017)

*3x3*: (17.07), 17.25, 20.03, (20.66), 17.81 = *18.36*


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 12, 2017)

How could he not be faking? Doesn't have a phone, webcam and is too busy to go to a comp? If you are too busy to go to a comp then how are you averaging sub 50 on 5x5!?!?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 12, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> 1. The results aren't fake, I've just gotten insanely lucky from being away for a month.
> 
> 2. I've never been to a competition because I don't have enough time in my day to do so (I cube mostly in my free time, and have been doing so for 3-4 years). Feliks was averaging around 12 seconds when he joined his first competition.
> 
> 3. I know it isn't chosen by rank, I read through this page thoroughly.


Did you create a new acount? On your profile it says you've only been a member since Monday!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 12, 2017)

if you dont have a webcam or a phone then what do you use to enter times ?
a nokia flipphone


----------



## CubicOreo (Oct 12, 2017)

2x2: 2.954
2.612, (10.385), 2.179, 2.832, 3.419

3x3: 12.632
(10.357), (13.631), 12.184, 13.465, 12.249

4x4: 56.927
58.777, (59.139), 56.065, 55.939, (54.885)

5x5: 1:42.607
(1:55.952), 1:42.082, 1:50.564, (1:34.675), 1:35.176

3x3 OH: 16.992
15.767, 16.751, 18.459, (15.415), (23.875)

Pyra: 4.415
4.181, 4.826, (9.159), (3.542), 4.240

Skewb: 5.710
4.949, 5.225, (4.404), 6.957, (7.314+)

Square 1: 19.876
21.736, (25.276), 19.364, 18.528, (18.063)

Kilo: 42.061
50.451, (50.539), 35.712, (33.640), 40.021

Mega: 1:32.018
(1:38.324), 1:35.743, 1:31.826, (1:23.785), 1:28.487


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2017)

kellis7 said:


> 1. The results aren't fake, I've just gotten insanely lucky from being away for a month.


I'm sorry; your results simply do not seem trustworthy. It only seems fair to those here with spectacular legitimate results that we do not allow the competition to be polluted by what seems to be obviously untrustworthy results. We have backed up your results, and we intend to remove them on Saturday, assuming there is no evidence to prove we should not. If evidence ever turns up to show that these were legitimate results, we will restore them from the backup.

For anyone who has faked results, please note that this community has proven itself to be very forgiving to those who come clean. There are at least two examples of very famous cubers I can think of who have faked results at some point in their careers, have admitted their mistake, and now are highly respected members of the community. On the other hand, there are other examples of (in)famous cubers who faked results, refused to ever admit it, and are now held in very low regard by most of the cubing community. So please, if you have made false claims, admit your mistake.


----------



## Arya Vasa (Oct 13, 2017)

this is comedic


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 13, 2017)

Arya Vasa said:


> this is comedic


as is your 2bld . If you think 2:34 is a slow time at 2bld, what do you think of
your second solve which took a lot more than half an hour ?


----------



## applezfall (Oct 13, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> as is your 2bld . If you think 2:34 is a slow time at 2bld, what do you think of
> your second solve which took a lot more than half an hour ?


roasted


----------



## Jacck (Oct 13, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm sorry; your results simply do not seem trustworthy. It only seems fair to those here with spectacular legitimate results that we do not allow the competition to be polluted by what seems to be obviously untrustworthy results. We have backed up your results, and we intend to remove them on Saturday, assuming there is no evidence to prove we should not. If evidence ever turns up to show that these were legitimate results, we will restore them from the backup.
> 
> For anyone who has faked results, please note that this community has proven itself to be very forgiving to those who come clean. There are at least two examples of very famous cubers I can think of who have faked results at some point in their careers, have admitted their mistake, and now are highly respected members of the community. On the other hand, there are other examples of (in)famous cubers who faked results, refused to ever admit it, and are now held in very low regard by most of the cubing community. So please, if you have made false claims, admit your mistake.



I just think, that Mike and Mats spend so much time every week for *us, *so that *we* have a really fantastic competition, that there shouldn't be any question for anyone here about faking or competing!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2017)

3:55.04 mini guildford


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 13, 2017)

The OH solve (U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B L2 R U B' R2 F2 R' D2 U) had 2 pairs already made.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

MBLD: 38/46 1:00:00 // actually 41/46 in 1:01:19


----------



## sqAree (Oct 15, 2017)

*FMC:* *31*



Spoiler: solution



D' L2 U' B //EO (4/4)
D' R (R') //2x2 (3/7)
L' D L2 D2 B2 D //2x3 (6/13)
L' U2 L U2 (U) //F2L-1 (5/18)
L' U L2 U' //to 5C (4-1/21)

Skeleton: D' L2 U' # B D' R L' D L2 D2 B2 D L' U2 L U2 L' U L2 * U2 R

* = [L2, U R U']
# = [D2, B U2 B']

Solution: D' L2 U' D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 D' R L' D L2 D2 B2 D L' U2 L U2 L' U2 R U' L2 U R' U R (31 moves, cancelled 6)


----------



## heyitsconnor (Oct 15, 2017)

what is '3x3 match the scramble'?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 15, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> what is '3x3 match the scramble'?


To make a solved cube look exactly like a scrambled one (the opposite of solving).
And you may not use the scramble or something like that.
@Grey :
@Ethan Horspool :

So it is *not *about scrambling the cube using the scramble given .


----------



## heyitsconnor (Oct 15, 2017)

ahhhh i see, cheers


----------



## applezfall (Oct 15, 2017)

Arya Vasa said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTBBA7yIbun8NJhw6l5TGnA?
> Every one subscribe please, I am trying to become a sponsored cuber!!!
> Please..


No plz


----------



## Alea (Oct 16, 2017)

*2x2*: (4.39), (11.21), 8.21, 6.85, 6.49=>*7.19
3x3*: (23.01), 17.28, 17.16, 17.01, (16.25)=>*17.15
4x4*: 1:10.10, (1:05.35), 1:08.03, (1:34.70), 1:09.31=> *1:09.15
5x5*: 2:05.53, 1:59.09, (1:47.17), 2:15.21, (2:16.11)=> *2:06.62
6x6*: 4:35.48, (3:57.18), 4:03.35, 4:19.25, (4:37.67)=> *4:19.36
7x7*: 7:31.97, (6:22.28), 6:51.10, (7:35.92), 6:40.74=> *7:01.27
Kilo*: (1:27.51), 1:14.86, 1:07.93, 1:23.66, (1:07.74)=> *1:15.49
Mega*: 1:54.62, 2:09.78, (1:47.27), 1:52.46, (2:11.36)=> *1:58.92
Pyra*: (14.98), (8.17), 9.85, 11.02, 8.59=> *9.82
SQ-1*: (1:45.18), 1:25.44, (46.95), 1:03.07, 54.67=> *1:07.73
Skewb*: 11.39, (10.54), 11.06, 12.58, (13.61)=> *11.68*


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 16, 2017)

Pyraminx: 5.93, (6.22), (3.38), 3.80, 5.10 = *4.94*


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 17, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Pyraminx: 5.93, (6.22), (3.38), 3.80, 5.10 = *4.94*


Nice 3.38.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2017)

Results week 41: almost unbelievable how close it was with so many competitors and therefore many points
Congrats to the super cuber, thecubingwizard and MattheoDW

*2x2x2*(66)

 2.15 MattheoDW
 2.30 applezfall
 2.31 leomannen
 2.36 turtwig
 2.45 Isaac Lai
 2.74 ExultantCarn
 2.83 Competition Cuber
 2.95 CubicOreo
 2.97 mihnea3000
 3.02 the super cuber
 3.07 DhruvA
 3.14 cuberkid10
 3.28 Arya Vasa
 3.47 thecubingwizard
 3.57 jaysammey777
 3.62 DGCubes
 3.73 YLKRubiks
 3.82 Cubing4nz
 3.87 ichcubegern
 3.89 AidanNoogie
 4.20 Inek
 4.22 Ethan Horspool
 4.27 typeman5
 4.49 Tim Rinehart
 4.53 Tyler Fresh
 4.72 Mathia
 4.82 T1_M0
 4.87 Jonsa87
 4.89 Moonwink Cuber
 5.01 obelisk477
 5.03 jtcubes
 5.25 tigermaxi
 5.34 MartinN13
 5.36 GarethBert11
 5.43 speedcuber71
 5.73 YoAkshYo
 5.74 Mano
 5.82 TipsterTrickster
 6.30 kikuchi morimichi
 6.37 Bogdan
 6.41 Lewis
 6.43 Aerospry
 6.43 LegendaryMJS
 6.80 JoshuaStacker
 6.99 Duncan Bannon
 7.00 epride17
 7.18 Alea
 7.19 The Blockhead
 7.29 Bubbagrub
 7.53 thegreynomad16
 7.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.93 Matthew Cubermann
 7.95 Russell Bilinski
 8.35 Mellis Ferton
 8.51 h2f
 8.80 Mike Hughey
 8.86 theos
 9.63 Sandro Pastor
 11.01 ronaldm
 12.87 ultimatecube
 13.24 Cubix Canaan
 15.31 WillyTheWizard
 15.52 Jacck
 22.46 MatsBergsten
 41.90 gargoylegaming
 47.80 keebruce
*3x3x3 *(82)

 8.89 SirAD
 9.33 cuberkid10
 9.36 speedcuber71
 9.43 thecubingwizard
 9.79 Isaac Lai
 9.79 the super cuber
 10.03 Tim Rinehart
 10.08 FastCubeMaster
 10.33 jaysammey777
 10.47 Competition Cuber
 10.64 turtwig
 11.18 Ethan Horspool
 11.26 MattheoDW
 11.48 typeman5
 11.72 ichcubegern
 11.97 GenTheThief
 12.38 AidanNoogie
 12.42 ExultantCarn
 12.53 Jonsa87
 12.63 CubicOreo
 12.86 obelisk477
 12.91 DhruvA
 13.16 YoAkshYo
 13.33 pjk
 13.35 Grey
 13.38 DGCubes
 13.70 Cubing4nz
 14.12 Tyler Fresh
 14.21 Agguzi
 14.72 Ordway Persyn
 14.77 applezfall
 14.89 MaxCubes
 15.02 Arya Vasa
 15.04 tigermaxi
 15.05 Mano
 15.48 Inek
 16.18 leomannen
 16.22 thegreynomad16
 16.43 GarethBert11
 16.73 T1_M0
 16.81 Bogdan
 16.93 LegendaryMJS
 17.15 Alea
 17.16 Aerospry
 17.19 kikuchi morimichi
 17.87 Matthew Cubermann
 18.36 muchacho
 18.88 Mathia
 19.08 jtcubes
 20.43 Guillaume
 20.53 Moonwink Cuber
 20.64 epride17
 20.92 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.12 RedJack22
 21.84 YLKRubiks
 21.93 Mackenzie Dy
 21.97 Mike Hughey
 22.34 Bubbagrub
 23.18 Lewis
 23.23 The Blockhead
 23.48 MartinN13
 24.05 Russell Bilinski
 24.56 Mellis Ferton
 24.74 theos
 24.89 undick
 25.13 ronaldm
 25.27 ultimatecube
 29.72 Duncan Bannon
 30.69 JoshuaStacker
 31.21 RyuKagamine
 32.97 Cubix Canaan
 34.05 One Wheel
 35.11 MatsBergsten
 36.86 Jacck
 41.99 Sandro Pastor
 48.18 BJTheUnknown
 48.24 Luke Messer
 49.23 WillyTheWizard
 50.90 iwaru kitsune(iopfox
 1:01.66 keebruce
 1:01.82 rz303
 1:32.02 gargoylegaming
*4x4x4*(48)

 33.08 cuberkid10
 37.31 thecubingwizard
 37.71 Isaac Lai
 39.16 jaysammey777
 44.05 DGCubes
 44.22 speedcuber71
 45.73 the super cuber
 45.95 ichcubegern
 49.20 MattheoDW
 51.04 Tyler Fresh
 51.44 Ethan Horspool
 51.80 Competition Cuber
 53.57 AidanNoogie
 54.18 Jonsa87
 54.33 DhruvA
 56.92 CubicOreo
 57.36 Mano
 58.13 obelisk477
 58.56 Inek
 58.93 typeman5
 59.20 LegendaryMJS
 1:02.46 leomannen
 1:03.67 Tim Rinehart
 1:05.77 GarethBert11
 1:06.70 applezfall
 1:09.15 Alea
 1:09.65 T1_M0
 1:10.02 Bogdan
 1:10.28 Arya Vasa
 1:14.42 thegreynomad16
 1:17.08 The Blockhead
 1:17.60 epride17
 1:18.17 h2f
 1:19.38 Bubbagrub
 1:25.62 Aerospry
 1:29.79 One Wheel
 1:38.21 Lewis
 1:38.76 ronaldm
 1:43.04 Mike Hughey
 1:44.16 RyuKagamine
 1:46.65 JoshuaStacker
 1:46.88 theos
 1:52.83 Jacck
 1:53.32 jtcubes
 2:03.92 MatsBergsten
 2:19.62 Matthew Cubermann
 2:42.35 Cubix Canaan
 DNF Grey
*5x5x5*(36)

 1:11.59 the super cuber
 1:14.84 Isaac Lai
 1:16.16 ichcubegern
 1:18.13 thecubingwizard
 1:22.31 speedcuber71
 1:35.59 Tyler Fresh
 1:36.88 DGCubes
 1:41.46 Ordway Persyn
 1:42.60 CubicOreo
 1:42.92 AidanNoogie
 1:45.34 Inek
 1:47.67 DhruvA
 1:51.79 MattheoDW
 1:55.38 Mano
 1:56.45 obelisk477
 1:56.72 Ethan Horspool
 1:58.04 Tim Rinehart
 1:58.83 Competition Cuber
 1:59.92 Jonsa87
 2:06.61 Alea
 2:14.82 leomannen
 2:29.83 Mike Hughey
 2:30.65 epride17
 2:33.58 applezfall
 2:34.06 Bogdan
 2:41.59 Lewis
 2:47.86 One Wheel
 2:54.64 h2f
 3:14.25 JoshuaStacker
 3:17.82 Jacck
 3:20.55 LegendaryMJS
 3:23.98 theos
 3:42.86 ronaldm
 3:51.02 MatsBergsten
 4:31.54 Bubbagrub
 7:33.16 Cubix Canaan
*6x6x6*(19)

 2:27.02 ichcubegern
 2:43.37 Isaac Lai
 2:45.84 thecubingwizard
 2:47.53 the super cuber
 2:50.39 Keroma12
 3:14.28 Tyler Fresh
 3:40.57 DhruvA
 3:41.40 AidanNoogie
 3:58.76 Inek
 3:58.80 obelisk477
 4:06.51 MattheoDW
 4:19.36 Alea
 5:05.66 Bogdan
 5:13.17 One Wheel
 5:28.78 Mike Hughey
 6:36.06 Lewis
 6:45.17 JoshuaStacker
 7:56.12 MatsBergsten
11:30.17 Cubix Canaan
*7x7x7*(13)

 3:34.96 ichcubegern
 4:25.05 thecubingwizard
 5:29.63 DhruvA
 5:32.11 Tyler Fresh
 6:35.94 obelisk477
 7:01.27 Alea
 7:22.23 RyuKagamine
 7:43.54 Mike Hughey
 7:48.39 Bogdan
 7:56.37 MattheoDW
 9:46.02 Lewis
19:02.59 Cubix Canaan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(49)

 16.56 cuberkid10
 16.99 CubicOreo
 17.62 GenTheThief
 17.70 Isaac Lai
 17.96 ichcubegern
 18.19 YoAkshYo
 18.26 the super cuber
 19.21 typeman5
 19.41 turtwig
 19.50 FastCubeMaster
 19.73 thecubingwizard
 20.80 SirAD
 21.23 Keroma12
 22.30 Ethan Horspool
 22.55 MattheoDW
 23.57 DGCubes
 23.91 DhruvA
 24.64 leomannen
 24.64 speedcuber71
 24.69 AidanNoogie
 24.81 Tim Rinehart
 25.11 Cubing4nz
 25.34 Inek
 25.50 ExultantCarn
 26.09 Jonsa87
 29.69 applezfall
 33.42 Bogdan
 33.99 LegendaryMJS
 34.06 thegreynomad16
 35.93 obelisk477
 38.74 RyuKagamine
 39.20 GarethBert11
 40.44 tigermaxi
 41.94 Tyler Fresh
 42.05 jtcubes
 47.49 Mike Hughey
 47.81 Grey
 48.83 Matthew Cubermann
 51.11 Bubbagrub
 51.17 epride17
 54.08 MartinN13
 1:02.90 Jacck
 1:04.36 Mellis Ferton
 1:45.41 ultimatecube
 1:47.52 Lewis
 1:48.63 Cubix Canaan
 3:11.08 iwaru kitsune(iopfox
 4:27.88 gargoylegaming
 DNF keebruce
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 37.12 Elo13
 43.62 DhruvA
 1:14.53 Bubbagrub
 2:09.95 MattheoDW
 2:32.41 RyuKagamine
 2:39.74 ichcubegern
 2:48.08 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(32)

 4.63 Ethan Horspool
 5.31 MattheoDW
 7.59 leomannen
 7.73 applezfall
 7.94 jtcubes
 8.27 turtwig
 11.57 the super cuber
 12.25 jaysammey777
 12.48 Isaac Lai
 13.30 DhruvA
 16.11 ExultantCarn
 16.18 YLKRubiks
 19.24 thecubingwizard
 23.04 Mike Hughey
 24.78 DGCubes
 25.31 h2f
 27.13 speedcuber71
 27.50 MatsBergsten
 30.68 cuberkid10
 31.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 33.78 ichcubegern
 37.91 Inek
 39.53 GarethBert11
 40.77 Jonsa87
 44.20 obelisk477
 45.10 Jacck
 46.96 Bubbagrub
 53.59 Bogdan
 1:00.23 Arya Vasa
 1:16.87 epride17
 1:52.05 tigermaxi
 3:30.16 RyuKagamine
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(27)

 33.92 the super cuber
 35.54 YY
 48.34 speedcuber71
 1:12.27 thegreynomad16
 1:15.38 DGCubes
 1:16.99 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:28.61 jaysammey777
 1:33.41 MatsBergsten
 1:37.79 YoAkshYo
 1:42.80 obelisk477
 1:44.62 Jonsa87
 1:59.41 Mike Hughey
 2:04.88 MattheoDW
 2:23.32 thecubingwizard
 2:29.93 Isaac Lai
 3:21.38 GarethBert11
 3:52.54 DhruvA
 3:58.59 Bogdan
 3:59.58 Jacck
 4:23.37 RyuKagamine
 4:24.90 Bubbagrub
 5:37.56 Arya Vasa
 6:44.44 leomannen
 DNF applezfall
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF ronaldm
 DNF ichcubegern
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:50.32 the super cuber
 6:42.62 MatsBergsten
 8:53.90 Mike Hughey
10:03.84 Jacck
 DNF thegreynomad16
 DNF MattheoDW
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:02.71 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

38/46 (60:00)  the super cuber
13/15 (49:08)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/10 (53:18)  Mike Hughey
9/12 (57:08)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 7:50)  thecubingwizard
2/2 (11:32)  Bogdan
2/3 ( 8:20)  ichcubegern
2/3 (13:58)  MattheoDW
2/4 (17:57)  FastCubeMaster
2/4 (21:15)  Jacck
*3x3 Match the scramble*(13)

 47.97 the super cuber
 1:03.75 speedcuber71
 1:04.99 Isaac Lai
 1:12.41 Mike Hughey
 1:14.57 thecubingwizard
 1:14.81 MattheoDW
 1:20.00 Bogdan
 1:46.62 obelisk477
 2:14.97 MatsBergsten
 2:23.43 DhruvA
 2:32.52 Mano
 2:41.76 Lewis
 2:46.02 ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(37)

 44.72 cuberkid10
 50.14 the super cuber
 53.10 thecubingwizard
 53.30 Isaac Lai
 58.45 ichcubegern
 1:01.91 speedcuber71
 1:03.60 DGCubes
 1:06.13 MattheoDW
 1:06.14 Competition Cuber
 1:07.85 Tyler Fresh
 1:13.21 Ethan Horspool
 1:13.45 Inek
 1:14.46 typeman5
 1:18.25 Mano
 1:18.49 DhruvA
 1:19.38 GarethBert11
 1:20.61 Cubing4nz
 1:21.31 Jonsa87
 1:23.06 obelisk477
 1:25.16 Tim Rinehart
 1:27.28 LegendaryMJS
 1:28.02 leomannen
 1:37.78 Bogdan
 1:53.09 Bubbagrub
 1:56.80 Mike Hughey
 2:03.00 kikuchi morimichi
 2:03.03 Aerospry
 2:05.09 theos
 2:08.19 epride17
 2:13.44 ronaldm
 2:24.00 One Wheel
 2:26.25 Lewis
 2:27.10 Jacck
 2:42.89 RyuKagamine
 2:52.02 MartinN13
 3:10.68 Cubix Canaan
 6:26.41 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)

 1:59.62 cuberkid10
 2:09.66 ichcubegern
 2:11.65 thecubingwizard
 2:16.59 Isaac Lai
 2:25.74 DGCubes
 2:27.12 the super cuber
 2:41.07 Tyler Fresh
 2:54.95 DhruvA
 3:01.84 Mano
 3:02.98 MattheoDW
 3:03.51 Ethan Horspool
 3:16.53 Competition Cuber
 3:19.75 obelisk477
 3:26.45 Tim Rinehart
 4:09.28 Bogdan
 4:56.98 LegendaryMJS
 5:14.46 One Wheel
 5:15.33 Lewis
 5:18.93 Mike Hughey
 5:40.35 Bubbagrub
 6:15.23 theos
 6:27.10 Jacck
 6:48.98 ronaldm
 9:44.10 Cubix Canaan
 DNF RyuKagamine
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)

 4:39.72 thecubingwizard
 4:44.80 the super cuber
 4:52.06 ichcubegern
 4:54.68 Isaac Lai
 6:03.54 Tyler Fresh
 6:26.94 DhruvA
 6:58.11 MattheoDW
 7:14.78 Ethan Horspool
 8:22.68 obelisk477
 9:18.81 Bogdan
10:59.10 Jacck
11:06.43 Mike Hughey
11:18.24 RyuKagamine
11:21.88 One Wheel
13:01.04 Lewis
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)

 8:33.52 ichcubegern
 9:46.09 thecubingwizard
 9:49.50 the super cuber
11:28.56 Tyler Fresh
11:56.54 DhruvA
14:22.92 YY
14:24.28 obelisk477
16:03.86 MattheoDW
18:03.61 Bogdan
18:54.71 Mike Hughey
19:22.29 One Wheel
21:57.13 RyuKagamine
24:30.06 Lewis
*MiniGuildford*(10)

 3:55.04 TheCoolMinxer
 4:49.87 thecubingwizard
 4:59.39 EDDDY
 5:00.81 ichcubegern
 6:08.14 MattheoDW
 7:16.09 DhruvA
11:12.77 Lewis
11:29.61 Mike Hughey
13:14.99 RyuKagamine
15:01.15 Jacck
*Kilominx*(11)

 26.04 jtcubes
 36.42 Jonsa87
 39.80 MattheoDW
 42.06 CubicOreo
 43.55 DhruvA
 54.79 Lewis
 57.71 Tyler Fresh
 58.06 Inek
 1:00.13 ichcubegern
 1:15.48 Alea
 1:29.96 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(41)

 2.68 MattheoDW
 4.32 Isaac Lai
 5.28 Inek
 5.39 DhruvA
 5.70 CubicOreo
 5.89 thecubingwizard
 6.06 Competition Cuber
 6.08 Jonsa87
 6.42 cuberkid10
 6.45 ichcubegern
 6.55 leomannen
 6.62 the super cuber
 7.17 DGCubes
 7.28 MartinN13
 7.46 Cubing4nz
 7.62 epride17
 7.80 Mathia
 8.39 Tyler Fresh
 8.49 Tim Rinehart
 8.58 applezfall
 8.90 TipsterTrickster
 9.03 jtcubes
 10.26 Bogdan
 10.45 YLKRubiks
 11.21 JoshuaStacker
 11.23 GarethBert11
 11.68 Alea
 11.87 tigermaxi
 12.03 Bubbagrub
 13.32 Lewis
 14.41 typeman5
 15.83 LegendaryMJS
 15.86 theos
 18.14 Grey
 21.37 Mike Hughey
 22.20 RyuKagamine
 22.75 obelisk477
 23.48 ExultantCarn
 23.50 Jacck
 25.60 Cubix Canaan
 25.66 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(18)

 6.09 jaysammey777
 6.57 jtcubes
 9.18 MattheoDW
 9.81 T1_M0
 10.22 cuberkid10
 11.48 MartinN13
 11.59 ronaldm
 14.22 ichcubegern
 15.62 Jonsa87
 15.90 DGCubes
 16.36 RyuKagamine
 16.94 JoshuaStacker
 19.07 Tim Rinehart
 21.11 Mike Hughey
 23.48 thecubingwizard
 27.27 Lewis
 32.60 DhruvA
 2:04.81 Moonwink Cuber
*Pyraminx*(44)

 3.45 DGCubes
 3.59 applezfall
 4.18 Competition Cuber
 4.22 T1_M0
 4.27 Isaac Lai
 4.29 MattheoDW
 4.41 CubicOreo
 4.76 thecubingwizard
 4.88 Inek
 4.94 CornerCutter
 5.13 YLKRubiks
 5.32 cuberkid10
 5.42 DhruvA
 5.66 the super cuber
 6.27 MartinN13
 6.45 YoAkshYo
 6.53 Mathia
 6.53 Tyler Fresh
 6.71 jtcubes
 7.03 leomannen
 7.36 Jonsa87
 7.44 ichcubegern
 8.11 Lewis
 8.24 GarethBert11
 8.28 ExultantCarn
 8.81 Tim Rinehart
 8.94 JoshuaStacker
 9.54 tigermaxi
 9.82 Alea
 10.11 epride17
 11.31 Moonwink Cuber
 11.44 speedcuber71
 11.88 typeman5
 12.92 Duncan Bannon
 13.94 obelisk477
 14.76 Jacck
 15.01 Matthew Cubermann
 17.16 Cubix Canaan
 18.08 ronaldm
 18.15 Bubbagrub
 19.93 Mike Hughey
 20.20 WillyTheWizard
 28.23 ultimatecube
 30.91 Russell Bilinski
*Megaminx*(21)

 52.91 Isaac Lai
 1:03.24 thecubingwizard
 1:19.07 Jonsa87
 1:20.62 DhruvA
 1:30.16 ichcubegern
 1:32.01 CubicOreo
 1:33.50 the super cuber
 1:39.50 leomannen
 1:44.21 MattheoDW
 1:49.21 Inek
 1:56.14 obelisk477
 1:58.95 Alea
 2:01.62 YoAkshYo
 2:09.28 Tyler Fresh
 2:11.25 Lewis
 2:19.33 Bogdan
 3:48.32 Mike Hughey
 3:48.92 Jacck
 4:09.15 JoshuaStacker
 5:47.22 ronaldm
 7:51.33 Cubix Canaan
*Square-1*(32)

 11.86 thecubingwizard
 12.48 speedcuber71
 12.76 Isaac Lai
 13.76 cuberkid10
 15.43 the super cuber
 17.61 DGCubes
 17.79 MattheoDW
 19.47 Tx789
 19.87 CubicOreo
 20.72 Competition Cuber
 21.73 Jonsa87
 21.74 kikuchi morimichi
 24.03 Inek
 25.27 ichcubegern
 27.34 leomannen
 29.58 DhruvA
 31.17 applezfall
 32.49 jtcubes
 33.61 AidanNoogie
 35.87 YoAkshYo
 39.16 Bubbagrub
 40.20 Mike Hughey
 45.30 MartinN13
 46.03 Tim Rinehart
 49.41 Bogdan
 50.43 Lewis
 53.91 RyuKagamine
 1:03.61 epride17
 1:07.73 Alea
 1:25.66 Jacck
 1:33.15 JoshuaStacker
 2:41.06 Cubix Canaan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(18)

31 MattheoDW
31 Jacck
31 sqAree
34 thecubingwizard
34 Bogdan
34 Mike Hughey
34 GenTheThief
35 Isaac Lai
37 ichcubegern
42 thegreynomad16
43 theos
43 epride17
52 DhruvA
53 Ethan Horspool
56 One Wheel
59 the super cuber
DNF  keebruce
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

667 the super cuber
666 thecubingwizard
653 MattheoDW
614 Isaac Lai
605 ichcubegern
557 DhruvA
463 DGCubes
450 cuberkid10
402 Mike Hughey
394 Jonsa87
393 Tyler Fresh
390 speedcuber71
385 CubicOreo
379 Inek
368 leomannen
364 obelisk477
358 Competition Cuber
340 Bogdan
340 Ethan Horspool
319 applezfall
313 Tim Rinehart
260 AidanNoogie
259 jaysammey777
250 typeman5
236 jtcubes
232 YoAkshYo
232 GarethBert11
232 Lewis
223 Jacck
217 turtwig
215 ExultantCarn
203 Alea
201 epride17
200 Mano
198 Bubbagrub
196 MatsBergsten
193 Cubing4nz
183 LegendaryMJS
174 T1_M0
169 MartinN13
167 thegreynomad16
164 YLKRubiks
156 Arya Vasa
152 RyuKagamine
151 tigermaxi
146 GenTheThief
142 Deri Nata Wijaya
137 Mathia
136 JoshuaStacker
133 FastCubeMaster
127 SirAD
110 kikuchi morimichi
107 One Wheel
104 ronaldm
103 theos
100 Aerospry
94 Moonwink Cuber
92 Grey
90 Ordway Persyn
90 Matthew Cubermann
90 Cubix Canaan
70 h2f
69 The Blockhead
62 Keroma12
62 pjk
60 mihnea3000
57 Agguzi
55 Duncan Bannon
54 MaxCubes
53 TipsterTrickster
49 Mellis Ferton
47 YY
43 Russell Bilinski
42 ultimatecube
39 muchacho
37 CornerCutter
36 Guillaume
32 RedJack22
30 Mackenzie Dy
29 Tx789
28 sqAree
26 keebruce
23 WillyTheWizard
22 Sandro Pastor
21 undick
14 TheCoolMinxer
14 iwaru kitsune(iopfox
14 gargoylegaming
12 EDDDY
11 Elo13
10 BJTheUnknown
9 Luke Messer
5 rz303


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## thecubingwizard (Oct 17, 2017)

Lost by one point 
Oh well. Lots of fun competing in this as it was my first time! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 17, 2017)

5 people above 600  I think this should also be the most number of competitors ever right?


----------



## applezfall (Oct 17, 2017)

almost won pyra


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> 5 people above 600  I think this should also be the most number of competitors ever right?


Yes, a record in number of contestants. 92 was the previous . 
But still a little bit in points, week 2 2012 Simon Westlund won with 704 points. He won by 150 points then, not 1!!
In second place then was the not unfamous fazrulz .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2017)

Then finally for this week the cubicle Gift Card Lottery.
New record, 93 competitors so just a little over 1% chance for you.

Spinning wheel, got to go round... (music in my head).
Ok, the wheel stops at 64, a full chess board!!
And the lucky winner is _*Keroma12!!!*_
Congratulations!


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 17, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who participated. That was fun for my first time!


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Oct 18, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results week 41: almost unbelievable how close it was with so many competitors and therefore many points
> Congrats to the super cuber, thecubingwizard and MattheoDW
> 
> *2x2x2*(66)
> ...


nice i got 11th


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 19, 2017)

Is the gift card given by email or PM?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 19, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> Is the gift card given by email or PM?


PM firsthand, if that does not work by email.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 19, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, a record in number of contestants. 92 was the previous .
> But still a little bit in points, week 2 2012 Simon Westlund won with 704 points. He won by 150 points then, not 1!!
> In second place then was the not unfamous fazrulz .


704 wow. I know my next goal


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 20, 2017)

3x3:

1. 13.66
2. 20.66
3. 18.96
4. 15.84
5. 13.11

That was awful


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 20, 2017)

CubeStack_Official said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 1. 13.66
> 2. 20.66
> ...


Wrong week.


----------



## MiaSponseller (Oct 22, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> Wrong week.


Oh, thanks.


----------

